# My decorated cakes



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

I love cake decorating and have usually just done cakes for family, but last week I was asked to do one for a family friend and it was the biggest and best cake I have ever done. I'll be doing another cake this week for my brother and then mothers day is coming up and I plan to do a cake for that, too. So, I thought I would upload some photos here of my cakes.

I have made heaps of cakes in the past, but can't find them. They are floating around somewhere on photobucket - but I can't remember my username or password, so Ill just start off with last week's birthday cake and when I find the others, I'll upload them here, on this thread!






This cake was for her 13th birthday and she loves singing and the colour purple. So I made a 2 tier cake with bows (made from royal icing - the first time ever doing that), a purple microphone and musical notes. It was a banana cake because that is her favourite.

EDIT: I've said somewhere else on this thread that if anyone has any self-decorated cakes to show them off here on this thread if you want to. Just upload a picture, say how long it took to make, how you made it, what it is made of, and any other details you can think of!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2009)

wow! very impressive! that must have taken quite a while to make.

Did you do a class? or teach yourself?


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, it took me 10 hours to do, I started early afternoon and finished midnight and the next day, my legs were killing me from all the standing.



I didn't take a class, but when I was younger the local homeschooled organization would have an expo and you could enter your creations in different categories, from painting and photography - writing and arts and crafts - fruit creations and baking and cake decorating. I have always done cake decorating and usually did well in te beginning, but after a few years I suddenly got really bad and never ever came close to winning. But a couple years ago I made my mum a birthday cake and I have had a lot of luck since then. If I don't know how to do something I'll just look it up on google and I get my inspiration for cake designs from google images.





I think I will some day to a class, but I have so many courses, that one will have to wait a little while


----------



## candygalore (Apr 29, 2009)

that is very pretty i like baking but im terrible at it, teach me pleaseeee. great work i like it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 29, 2009)

That's really impressive!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow great job!


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a great looking cake!!!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 29, 2009)

wow! looks yummy


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2009)

Yum !


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone! I am searching like mad around all my families computers trying to find cakes I have decorated in the past 1-2 years but I am having so much trouble. I know I had photos on one on this really old computer of ours but it had a mental breakdown and lost it's memory! I remembered one of my account usernames on photobucket but there was nothing on there so I have to remember the other one because I had two for some unknown reason....

If anyone else has any decorated cakes they've done, feel free to show off here on this thread if you want!

I'll be hopefully back soon with some more photos and if I can't find them, well I'll have my brothers cake up soon anyway because it's his birthday tomorrow and I have to make his cake today.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow... that's some talent and you've never taken a class?

Kudos to you girl


----------



## Roxie (Apr 30, 2009)

So this one is my brother's 13th birthday (it is so weird!! My baby brother turning 13?) cake and it is a basketball on a hoop. It was a bit complicated to make because I have a cold and my head foggy. I messed up the baking a bit for the ball because I made a double mixture and put it into a single cake pan - stupid - it fell over the sides of the pan! So I cut off the top and sandwiched the best part between two singles and then carved it into the shape of a ball. Last time I made a ball I couldn't do it and had to have mum do it for me, so I have deffinitely gotten better! I made orange buttercream icing and cut liquorice for the lines.

For the base of the cake, or the hoop, I sandwiched together (with jam) two double mixture cakes and cut a slight angle on the bottom cake to give a skinner, more hoop lilke look. I then made white buttercream and covered the base. I then rolled out royal icing but made a total mess of it! How do you put royal icing on round cakes? I tried to put a strip around the side and then dump some on the top, but it didn't work and because the icing was too thin, I could stretch it to cover the showing butter cream. I grabbed the rolling pin and tried to even it up which worked, but it still looked messy. I'm going to have to search on youtube for tutorials.





Giving up on that, I used left over orange buttercream fot the rim of the hoop but that got a bit messy too. The best and fun part of the hoop was the using the liquorice for ropes. I put the dried basketball on top and added 13 candles.

I had planned to write happy birthday, but it was 1:30 in the morning, I had a cold, and I wanted to go to bed. And there was no room to write it anyway.





It is made of banana cake, which is his favourite and took me almost 11 hours to do. It wouldn't have taken so long if I had my head turn on.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 30, 2009)

your so sweet to put in all the effort





gorgeous cakes look very yummy (and complicated!) and i should know.. im a professional at eating cakes LOL!!!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 30, 2009)

lol my brother is proffesional at eating cakes too! They were fighting over the bits that cut off when shaping the ball.



He hasn't seen the cake yet because mum got him a gym membership for his birthday so they're off playing basketball.


----------



## Roxie (May 1, 2009)

The first 2 are from my youngest brother's birthday last year. He turned 8 and he wanted a car.

The third picture is my middle brother and he wanted a soccer ball. I did the grass (which I was really proud of), but mum did most of the soccer ball.

The last cake is my oldest brother who turned 13 today. Last year he wanted a hockey themed cake, so he has a banana cake base with a hockey stick and put. And my mum wrote his name on the stick because I was having trouble with it.

I do have a picture of my mum's cake from a couple years ago and might upload it later, but it is sort of photo inside of a whole lot of photos. I put all the photos together into one big picture... so it's a small picture of the cake and I'm not sure if there is much to see.

My brother just had his 13th birthday cake and he hadn't seen it until we brought it out. He was surprised. He first throught I was making him a simple 2d cake, but when he came home from hockey practice last night and saw the many cakes, he worked out it was going to be 3d - but he thought it was just going to be a ball, he was not expecting the hoop, too. He was happy with it.





As you can see from last years cakes, I'm not huge fan of working with royal icing - I much prefer buttercream. I like using royal icing for some decorations, like the bows on katherine's cake, but not a fan when it comes to covering a cake with it. I will deffinitely take cake decorating classes later on when I haven't got so many other things to do.


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2009)

That's it. You have to come to France decorate my cupcakes !


----------



## Roxie (May 1, 2009)

lol France and decorating cupcakes!! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Bec688 (May 3, 2009)

Oh wow Roxie! You've done an amazing job with those cakes! Very creative. You'd make a great pastry chef!


----------



## HairEgo (May 3, 2009)

Wow Roxie, those are awesome! I'm doing an event for a hair care company, and was thinking of getting a large, square cake made and getting the company's logo on the cake - do you think I can do this on my own or should I get it made? I have to warn you...I'm prone to kitchen fires!


----------



## Roxie (May 3, 2009)

I did think about being a chef, but decided I don't always work well in a full kitchen - I get people claustrophobic. I thought about being a party planner and a man who owned a party hire shop wanted to go into business with me, so I might do that later in life.

I have attached a picutre of a collection of photos from my mum's birthday a few years ago. There is a small picture of the cake and that is the cake I did after a few years of cake decorating hiatus.


----------



## Roxie (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Roxie, those are awesome! I'm doing an event for a hair care company, and was thinking of getting a large, square cake made and getting the company's logo on the cake - do you think I can do this on my own or should I get it made? I have to warn you...I'm prone to kitchen fires! If you do it on, your own, you could make the cake in the shape of the logo. I think you can do it, Just make the cake slightly bigger than you plan so that if you do burn the edges you can cut the burnt bits off - that's what I do.




Cut the cake into the shape of the logo and ice heavily before draping and folding the royal or fondant icing over top. It doesn't have to be anything extravagent. You could have the cake on a board that has picutres of hair products on it



If you are not confident, then you can get it made by someone else, but I think you could give it a go.





You could skip the whole baking part and just buy sponge cakes to work with.


----------



## HairEgo (May 3, 2009)

I definetly think I might give it a go....I dont have to have it ready until the 11th of May, so maybe I should do a 'test' cake to make sure it works out....I'll post pics for sure...disaster or not! lol


----------



## Roxie (May 3, 2009)

Definitely do a test cake - it's fun and you end up with a better idea of what you want to acheive for the next cake. And I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Roxie (May 10, 2009)

Here is the cake I did for Mothers Day.

It is a heart-shaped carrot cake with cream chese icing, chocolate icing for the words, and royal icing for the bows. I tried to get red bows but the red colouring came out pink. I tried to darken it but it ended up purple. I also didn't let the bows dry long enough so some of them sunk. Jaffas are her favourite lollies so I bought heaps lol.

It only took me several hours but because I didn't have all the ingredients when I started out, I didn't want the clock.


----------



## Maysie (May 10, 2009)

Wow Roxie you have skills! Those cakes look really nice, and quite delicious



I've never done anything that complicated, but I did make a cake for a bachelorette party last year (not sure if it's appropriate to post the pics here, ha). And I made some cupcakes for easter that turned out pretty good. I got the idea off foodnetwork.com


----------



## Roxie (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Maysie and your cupcake is so cute! I acutally tried making cupcakes for easter this year with my sister but they were too small and looked rediculous! But yours is super cute and you did a great job!


----------



## Roxie (May 30, 2009)

This is my latest cake.

My mum visited a friend yesterday morning and found out that it was her birthday the day before so she came home and asked me to make a cake for her and she would take it in to her on her way to her basketball game. That was in about four hours! So I didn't have a lot of time and we didn't have all the ingredients so had to go shopping.

Anyway, it is a chocolate cake with chocolate icing, royal icing shaped flowers (which were the best and most fun part of making the cake) and colourful sprinkles. The cake was still warm when I iced it so the icing kept running and making a mess, which was frustrating. I had to take off all the butter spots that began to form, but it turned out alright.





Our table is such a mess in the second photo because I had paint and popsicle sticks and glue all over the place because I had spent the past two or three days making boxes for my stuff. I might upload a picture of them somewhere, too


----------



## Roxie (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is another cake I made last night. We bought a new pan and I decided to try it out rather than wait for Mum's boyfriend's birthday in the weekend coming. So, I made a chocolate cake and plain butter icing and decided to make decorations because I was bored.



All the decorations are made out of royal icing, but the bow also has sprinkles on it.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jun 2, 2009)

Roxie, your cakes are amazing! I love them!

You can see the care and love you have for what you're doing.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Jun 2, 2009)

YAY! Awesome thread. Its nice to see another caker out there beyond the cake message boards





Here's 2 cakes I've made.

The single one is a lemon cake with raspberry mousse filling and swiss buttercream, covered in homemade marshmallow fondant. The green vines is just piped buttercream, and those are raspberries that have been halved attached with a little buttercream on the underside.

The Mario cake was for my brother (nickname Hark). Top was a yellow cake with raspberry preserve filling, bottom teir a chocolate with chocolate chips cake and chocolate mousse. Covered in homemade marshmallow fondant. The 4 charachters were bought at Toys R Us, but the big mushroom on top is actually a Rice Krispy treat covered in fondant. That took... around 14 hours, as there were a couple problems. He loved it! I live not too far from the Ace of Cakes show on Food Network, and everyone thought it was one of that guy's cakes. Pretty cool feeling!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW!! Your cakes are awesome!! I love them both and they look great!

The vines one the first cake are amazing! I can't get piping right yet lol, and I love the mario cake, marshmallow fondant sounds yummy! Have you done classes or anything?


----------



## candygalore (Jun 2, 2009)

My son felt in love with the car cake!!! Is so cute!! Girl you are talented.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is my latest birthday cake. I did it for my mum's boyfriend and he really likes his jet ski so that was the theme of the cake. It took me five hours to do, is a carrot cake, with blue (food colouring) cream cheese icing on the 'water' - which was too hard to mold into waves because cream cheese is too 'wet'. The jet ski is carrot cake, cream cheese, and royal icing. Everyone was shocked that I could do a jet ski - and so was I, because I didn't think I could do it either. I had planned on making a person to sit on the jet ski, but I didn't have a enough time because we had a fire (thanks to my brother and his love for oil) the day before and we had to clean up. Thankfully, the damage wasn't too extensive, so we can still use the oven, but we will be getting a new one. So instead, there is a photo of him sitting on the cake instead.

Oh, and I almost forgot: the jet ski is zig zaging the candles (supposed to be).


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 7, 2009)

That's really good! Very impressive



.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 27, 2009)

My brother's 9th birthday cake.

He gave me a list of cakes he wanted and I chose to do a treasure chest because it sounded like more fun and had more lollies! The downside to that, of course, they fought over who had the most lollies which was incredibly annoying!

It only took four hours to do, it would have been longer, but people were rushign me! At least, they did the cleaning up because they couldn't wait any longer! lol.

It is a ginger cake.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2009)

Just found this thread and these are amazing. Really beautiful cakes ladies!


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 27, 2009)

wow :]

you guys have some talent !

i made my own birthday cake from a tutorial on betty crocker.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, awesome castle!! It looks yummy!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love this thread, you girls are very talented. I've always wanted to do a fondant cake but I'd love to take at least one class. I've done some cakes and decorated sugar cookies.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 3, 2009)

I deffinitely want to take classes, just so I could learn more or learn why you do things a certain way... just learn to do more and do better lol. Baking and decorating is certainly a lot of fun!

I have a challenging cake to do next month.... It's my brother's 11th and he wants a grand piano! Mmmm.... difficult? lol


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 4, 2009)

im really hungry now lol


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!! Your cakes are awesome!! I love them both and they look great!The vines one the first cake are amazing! I can't get piping right yet lol, and I love the mario cake, marshmallow fondant sounds yummy! Have you done classes or anything?

I couldn't find this thread after I posted, so I apologize for taking so long to get back to you!
I did sign up for the Wilton Fondant and Gumpaste class at my local Michaels, but I only went to the first class and never went back. I knew I wasn't going to learn anything. But I think a lot of that has to do with the instructor--if you get a great instructor, it makes a huge difference. Mine just wasn't great, couldn't answer the questions I had.

Piping is just something that takes lots of practice. You learn the right pressure and speed, but it is a "feel" skill--I'm still learning. That's the best thing about caking; even if a cake looks perfect and people love it, I have learned something along the way (and of course could point out every single flaw!),


----------



## Roxie (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, the teacher deffinitely makes the difference! But you deffinitely have skills and I personally can't see any flaws, but that's how others view cakes, lol. With every cake I made, I know I did something wrong that no one else seems to notice.


----------



## Roxie (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, I'm late getting this one on. My brother's birthday was a week ago, but I've been so sick I haven't been able to post the photos!

He wanted a grand piano cake, so I cut the base of the piano out of cardboard and glued sticks onto it. It took a while because I had to make it strong enough to hold the cake. After that, it was pretty simple. The grand piano stands on top of the stage and there are stairs onto the stage on the side. The stool is a buscuit with chocolate sticks for the legs.

The cake is orange cake and the icing is butter icing. It took me roughly 5 hours to make!


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

wow your very talented


----------

